# Husband left me , I'm thinking of filing for divorce



## Apruitt7088 (Jun 30, 2018)

I have begged for marriage counseling for years now , we have been together 21 years total married for 10 . We have been arguing alot lately and so I decided to ask one last time for counseling and he said no , so I went online and read forums and advice and tried so hard to fix our marriage but we got in an argument the other night and about an hour later he said he was going out of roll up the windows to the car before it rained and he took off on foot and still has yet to come home . At this point I'm thinking I should just call it quits and file for divorce .


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Gonna need some more info.

- what were the issues you were having that you tried to fix?

- was the fixing one-sided with little to no help from him?

- one thing stands out besides issues that might be pertinent. Why did it take 11 years to get married?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

If my husband ever left like that I would be done. I'm more than willing to work through any issue that comes up in our marriage, but we have to do that together. Abandoning me, our home and our marriage is a BIG no no for me. Want space? He can have all the space he damn well wants.

File.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Seems odd that he just walked away and didn't even take the car. Does he have friends or family very nearby he may be staying with? I would wait and find out what has happened first. In your place I would be quite concerned as to what has happened to him unless he has done this before?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Seems to be that he may already be engaged in an affair, hence the continuous fighting and walking off like that.
I suggest you keep quiet and investigate, do the 180 while you are doing your stealth investigation or have a PI look into him. In the meantime go to a lawyer and get your ducks in a row.
If he is cheating divorce him. Do you have kids?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Apruitt7088 said:


> I have begged for marriage counseling for years now , we have been together 21 years total married for 10 . We have been arguing alot lately and so I decided to ask one last time for counseling and he said no , so I went online and read forums and advice and tried so hard to fix our marriage but we got in an argument the other night and about an hour later he said he was going out of roll up the windows to the car before it rained and he took off on foot and still has yet to come home . At this point I'm thinking I should just call it quits and file for divorce .


Has he come home yet?

There is a chance that he took a long walk to calm himself down.

What's going on now? Is he back?


----------

